# omeprazole with domperidone



## Elle86 (Mar 17, 2014)

The dr told me to increase my 20 mg of omeprazole to 40 mg daily. He also gave me a prescription for domperidone to be take half an hour before meals 3 times a day. I usually take the omprezaole an hour before I eat breakfast. Can I take both these pills together or is that dangerous?


----------

